# La commande <mount> dans le terminal OSX



## benassis (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Un pro du terminal sous Mac OSX pourrrait-il me donner un exemple d'utilisation correcte de la commande mount du terminal ? 
Voici mon problème.
L'un de mes deux disques durs est partitionné en trois parties: Mac1,Mac2,Mac3.
Mon OS 10.4.3 est installé dans Mac1.
Je donne ici l'état des répertoires avec la commande df:

Filesystem              512-blocks      Used    Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3             140614000 115154648 24947352    82%    /
devfs                          210       210        0   100%    /dev
fdesc                            2         2        0   100%    /dev
<volfs>                       1024      1024        0   100%    /.vol
/dev/disk1s3             167247872 137238200 30009672    82%    /Volumes/WD1
/dev/disk1s5             222949728 178065432 44884296    80%    /Volumes/WD2
/dev/disk0s5             105686040  74429592 31256448    70%    /Volumes/Mac2
/dev/disk0s7              73086504  55713288 17373216    76%    /Volumes/Mac3
automount -nsl [188]             0         0        0   100%    /Network
automount -fstab [192]           0         0        0   100%    /automount/Servers
automount -static [192]          0         0        0   100%    /automount/static

Je veux monter un répertoire de Mac3 (PhotosFondEcran) dans /private/var/partmac3
Le répertoire à monter se trouve sur le block device  /dev/disk0s7.
Je fais donc :


```
$ sudo mount -t hfs /dev/disk0s7 /Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran /private/var/partmac3
```
et le terminal me répond :

```
usage: mount [-dfruvw] [-o options] [-t ufs | external_type] special node
       mount [-adfruvw] [-t ufs | external_type]
       mount [-dfruvw] special | node
```
J'ai essayé diverses variantes de cette commande, et j'ai toujours droit à un message d'erreur.
Comme je suis très peu familier avec le terminal et le système unix, je ne comprends vraiment pas comment écrire la bonne commande 'MOUNT'.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir

Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais il me semble qu'il y a un paramètre de trop.

La syntaxe donnée par man est "_mount [options] special node_".
Dans ton cas, _special = /dev/disk0s7_ et _node = /private/var/partmac3_ .
Alors, quid de _/Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran_ ?

Chez moi, ça marche bien quand je monte la totalité d'un disque sur un dossier, avec cette syntaxe.

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## benassis (14 Janvier 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Je vais peut-être dire une bêtise, mais il me semble qu'il y a un paramètre de trop.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir alors... (il fait encore jour au Québec )

Je n'ai pas essayé ce que tu me proposes pour la commande mount mais tu as probablement raison. Je viens tout juste de réussir quelque chose d'analogue qui a solutionné mon problème en partie. J'ai créé un lien symbolique dans un répertoire situé à la racine du répertoire sur lequel est situé mon script php et tout baigne. Je peux désormais afficher les images de ma partition Mac3 qui se retrouvent à l'état virtuel (comme un alias) dans ce nouveau répertoire. J'ai fait comme ceci-ci :

ln -sf /Volumes/Mac3/PhotosFondEcran /Volumes/Mac1/Library/WebServer/Documents/Photos_mac3

Cela a eu pour effet de créer un sous-répertoire «PhotosFondEcran» dans «Photos_mac3». Désormais mon script php me permet de les afficher.
J'ai dit 'partiellement' parce que je ne  comprends toujours pas pourquoi je peux lire et afficher les noms des images, leur poids respectif ainsi que leurs dimensions (sans lien symbolique) alors que je ne peux pas les afficher dans mon navigateur. Ça demeure un mystère.
Encore une question : quelle serait la différence entre un lien comme je l'ai créé et un mount ?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2006)

A mon sens, un mount met en place un volume dans le système afin de commencer à pouvoir accéder aux noeuds (dossiers, fichiers) qu'il contient, alors que quand on crée un lien, on se contente de créer un noeud virtuel qui n'est finalement qu'une redirection vers un noeud existant.

Quand je fais un "mount", je pense à ce qu'on faisant il y a quelques années sur les gros systèmes, où l'on devait monter physiquement les disques (enfermés dans de grosses gamelles équipées d'une poignée) sur le lecteur (qui ressemblait à une grosse lessiveuse), et qu'on appuyait sur un bouton pour commencer à prendre en compte le système de fichiers. Ensuite, on devait attendait un peu, et on ne pouvait commencer à utiliser les disques qu'à partir du moment où la lampe "READY" s'allumait. Pour moi, le "mount" est la contrepartie moderne de cette manipulation.


----------



## benassis (15 Janvier 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> A mon sens, un mount met en place un volume dans le système afin de commencer à pouvoir accéder aux noeuds (dossiers, fichiers) qu'il contient, alors que quand on crée un lien, on se contente de créer un noeud virtuel qui n'est finalement qu'une redirection vers un noeud existant.
> 
> Quand je fais un "mount", je pense à ce qu'on faisant il y a quelques années sur les gros systèmes, où l'on devait monter physiquement les disques (enfermés dans de grosses gamelles équipées d'une poignée) sur le lecteur (qui ressemblait à une grosse lessiveuse), et qu'on appuyait sur un bouton pour commencer à prendre en compte le système de fichiers. Ensuite, on devait attendait un peu, et on ne pouvait commencer à utiliser les disques qu'à partir du moment où la lampe "READY" s'allumait. Pour moi, le "mount" est la contrepartie moderne de cette manipulation.


Bonjour,
Mais pourquoi puis-je lire et afficher le nom, le poids, les dimensions des images où qu'elles soient sur mes répertoires ou volumes et que je ne peux les afficher ? Est-ce une question de temps de transit (étant donné qu'elles sont plus lourdes)?
Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------

